# Problems removing tegu from cage



## p4r4d0x42 (Mar 31, 2010)

So here is a previous thread that I had about feeding.
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6780" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?t=6780</a><!-- l -->

I have been taking the above approach and just waiting until he appears before i try to take him out to feed him. Days could go by and I won't see it. When he is up and active he want's nothing to do with being picked up. I have purchased some decent gloves that are leather padded. Today when I went to take him out of his home I used the technique that was linked in the taming the beast thread her on tegutalk. He didn't like it and bit my fingers several times. I have been bit only once before by him and then bought my gloves as repeated bites would not be a fun thing. Anyways, I did manage after a fashion to get him from his tank and into the feeding bin. It was not a nice process. Now he is in there but doesn't want to eat anything. i did get him to eat a cricket but but he does not seem interested in the others and I also provided raw turkey/scrambled egg mix that he usually eats and still no dice. What am I doing wrong? I want him to be happy and I want to be able to tame him but it doesn't seem like he wants anything to do with me. Also it's been 6 days since he last ate and he was eating good then. Still huffy and puffy though.

He is about 3 months old and i have only had him a few weeks

Any help would be ...helpful

(This is a double post. Sorry stuck it in the wrong section the first time.)


----------



## p4r4d0x42 (Mar 31, 2010)

Update:

While i had him in his feeding bin he was not really eating. I picked up the turkey mix with tweezers and kinda moved towards him with it. he Puffed up and opened his mouth. Perfect, I placed a bit in there while it was open and he bit it and swallowed. i set the rest of the mess in front of him in the bin and now he is at least eating it. Was it wrong to goad him to get him to eat or just part of what needs to be done? I don't want to make him any more aggressive than he already is.


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 31, 2010)

Let them do as they wish when they are young. Mine wasn't a big eater when she was brand new. She wasn't a big eater actually until after she hibernated for 5 months. Now she eats on command when put in the bin. I noticed that she won't eat until she has heated her body up in the morning. The lights turn on at 9am, she won't eat until 11am or later. When she was new, I put her food on a plate inside her tank with plenty of surrounding paper towels in care she dropped food, so she wouldn't pick it up and ingest substrate. This was temporary until she desired eating more. Just give your little one time and don't disturb him so much. Sounds aggressive enough as it is so just let it know your hand isn't a threat. Also, don't always use your hand in an attempt to wake him or grab him. Sometimes just allow your hand to be in their and relaxed with no purpose, that way he won't think the worst of your hand. ;-) I own an argentine btw so I know mine isn't programmed to be as aggressive as yours but it's close enough. ;-) Good Luck.

Cheers,
-BLAIR


----------



## HerpDLP (Apr 1, 2010)

well if ground turkey/beef is not doing the job, 
do to the fact that when they are still young they should have mostly inverts as there main food, and man do they love to flex there might and chase crickets and small roaches!!! lol 
hope this helps, Peace. ,,V, (0 o)


----------



## p4r4d0x42 (Apr 15, 2010)

Is raw chicken okay to give him once in a while? The last time he was out I had nothing else on hand so cut him a few small slices. He seemed to like them and chowed down on it. I also found a way to remove him from the tank with out disturbing him from his hide. He sleeps in a cardboard paper towel tube. I simply and very gently remove the tube to the feeding bin where the food is. That's how i got him to eat last time and it seemed to work well.


----------



## cornking4 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cutting up adult mice and allowing them to swallow the bones and all is also recommended, trust me, you don't want to get started with mbd. Whole prey is far more rounded and nutritious than ground meats.


----------



## Orion (May 6, 2010)

My Colombian likes scrambled egg and super worms. I have 2 and they seem to pick out the egg even over raw meat. Also when I put them in the feeder tank the one seems to go for the super worms. Both are very young.


----------

